# Ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2009)

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, η Palavra κι εγώ κονταροχτυπηθήκαμε σ' ένα άλλο φόρουμ με κάποιους που επέμεναν ότι οι επαγγελματικοί υπότιτλοι είναι στη συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα για τα σκουπίδια, κι ότι οι ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές δεν έχουν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν από τους επαγγελματίες, γιατί κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά για χόμπι και την κάνουν εξίσου καλά με τους καλούς επαγγελματίες.

Είδα, λοιπόν, το Revolutionary Road με ερασιτεχνικούς υποτίτλους, επειδή ήταν δυστυχώς hard-written πάνω στη μοναδική κόπια της ταινίας που κυκλοφορεί στο Διαδίκτυο. Ας μη συζητήσουμε τι δουλειά είχε στο Διαδίκτυο αυτή η κόπια που είχε πάνω της υδατογράφημα ότι είναι for screening purposes only. Θα μιλήσω μόνο για τους ερασιτεχνικούς υποτίτλους από κάποιον που φαίνεται ότι είναι από τους πιο δραστήριους ερασιτέχνες υποτιτλιστές. 

Στην αρχή παραλίγο να εντυπωσιαστώ: οι υπότιτλοι δεν είχαν ανορθογραφίες, κάτι που όντως δεν ισχύει πάντα στους επαγγελματικούς υποτίτλους. Ο δε ισχυρισμός του ότι έφτιαξε τους υποτίτλους εξ ακοής έκανε ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακό το εγχείρημα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βλέποντας τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους που κυκλοφορούν στο Διαδίκτυο, καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι ελληνικοί δεν έγιναν εξ ακοής. Απλώς βρήκε έτοιμους τους αγγλικούς και έκανε μια απόπειρα μετάφρασης -- μια και ως γνωστόν ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει μετάφραση, αρκεί να έχει πάρει Lower.

Κι άρχισαν να μαζεύονται τα μαργαριτάρια. Δεν μιλάω μόνο για τους αγγλισμούς, που πάνε σύννεφο, π.χ. Υou can do without = Mπορείς να κάνεις χωρίς, μιλάω για μαργαριτάρια, που αν υπήρχε έστω κι ένα απ' αυτά σε επαγγελματικούς υποτίτλους, θα κράζαμε τον επαγγελματία! 
Π.χ.
If she doesn't beat me to it = Αν δε με δείρει γι' αυτό. 
Και πολλά άλλα που πρέπει να δω την ταινία από την αρχή για να τα ξαναβρώ.

Όσο για τη γραμματική, ας μην τη συζητήσουμε καλύτερα: εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν μια χαρά, για καμιά εκατοστή υποτίτλους, ξαφνικά έπεφτε ένα "*είναι ενδιαφέρον επιστήμη*" κι ένα "*τα τριχοειδές αγγεία*" και σ' έριχνε ξερό.


----------

